# 80's Raleigh Eclipse road bike for swap.



## Chris-H (29 Oct 2013)

Wrong title, its an Equipe not Eclipse.
I have had this Raleigh for about a year now sat in my shed waiting for me to do something with it, its white and red and 54cm, not bad condition for age but.............
Needs full service including all cables
front downtube shifter needs replacing as its broken
Seat needs replacing
Has a modern Shimano Sora rear mech which imo looks out of place
The yellow front tyre isn't included, it'll be swapped over for a black one.

Wanting to swap for either a turbo trainer or a single/fixie wheelset (nothing fancy required)
Located Bedford .


----------

